
Stop Using Objects as Hash Maps in JavaScript - creolabs
https://medium.com/better-programming/stop-using-objects-as-hash-maps-in-javascript-9a272e85f6a8
======
andymoe
He’s advocating using Map - “new Map()” - there are some performance benefits.

mdn docs: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Map)

